

Do I trust these founders with this market? - ian
http://soundboy.tumblr.com/post/20401856991/do-i-trust-these-founders-with-this-market

======
gruseom
Beautiful and deserves to be widely read.

It goes well with something Fred Wilson said:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2721767>

